# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Erreur 404 : la ressource demande n'est pas disponible

## Hind4Dev

Bonjour, 

je lance une depuis un formulaire servlet mais je reoit ce message d'erreur:



> etat http 404 la ressource demande n'est pas disponible tomcat




```

```



```

```

 quel est le vrai problme alors ?  ::roll::

----------


## abysr

Dja il te manque le nom de ta classe dans : 



```

```

Sauf si "brs" est ton package et que "servlet" soit le nom de ta servlet d'inscription...ce dont je doute.

----------


## Hind4Dev

le nom de mon package est "brs.servlet" ma servlet est "SignUp"

----------


## Hind4Dev

j'ai ajout le nom de ma servlet mais toujours le mme message d'erreur

----------


## Hind4Dev

j'ai trouv la solution c'est que dans ma JSP j'appelais la servlet dans action par le nom de la classe alors qu'il fallait l'appeler par le nom URL
merci comme mme

----------

